# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور شماره 39 |Eli.1997|

## Wild Rose

اینبار با حضور @Eli.1997

 دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید :Yahoo (21): 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه :Yahoo (1): 

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون خودتون !  :Yahoo (4): 

جواب بدین خواهشا ... :32:

----------


## LI20

سلام الی جون


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟معلم 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمی دونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ تا حدودی :Yahoo (22): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ خیر

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ شاید فاطمه زهرارو

ا
حساسیتش رو تو هین به دخترا زیاده
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مهربون

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ ندا N3DA

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (65): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟خیر . درجات بالاتر حقشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟از خانومیش  ویژگی بد ندیدم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :مراجه شود به ته  :Yahoo (94): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :به ارزوهاش برسه

18.ی نصیحت :.............

----------


## Ellaa_A

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خانوم معلم. :Yahoo (65): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
من ک ندیدم.

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله.
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم. :Yahoo (117): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
حساسه ولی نمیدونم به چی :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۲۰نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
لقب نیست ولی الییییی ژووووون خودمه :Yahoo (4): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد سفید برفی. :Yahoo (94): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
. :Yahoo (1): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بله
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
خیلی دوس داشتنیه.. :Yahoo (8): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
جالبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
. :Yahoo (11): هدیه ازین بهتر داریم آیا؟ :Yahoo (4): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
تن سالم و موفقیت و سپری بهترین لحظات
18.ی نصیحت:
همیشه خوب باش.

----------


## ZAPATA

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
سرآشپز مخصوص اساتید معبد شائولینک
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
در کلاس این دختر نیست 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آری
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
ناری
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
از اینش بی خبرم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
فکر همین تاپیک ... 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
19 نفر (حداقل یه نفر حسود و ناخوله پیدا میشه!)
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا ..... !
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
پرنسس
10.به نظرت میتونست متولد کدوم شهر باشه ؟!؟
سوییس
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
السا 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (591): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اوهوم
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
نی دونم
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
ساده و خودمونی
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم یه روز لذت قدم زدن کنار برج ایفل بخشی از خاطرات زندگیت باشه 
18.ی نصیحت :
خودت باش

----------


## .MEHRAD.

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
معلم
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اره
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه اصلن
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
فک کنم Hellish
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
کفشش :Yahoo (4): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
15
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
هنرمند
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هیچکس :Yahoo (21): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (1): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
به هیچ وجه حقش بیشتر از اینه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
نمی دونم :Yahoo (21): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم همیشه موفق و سلامت باشه
18.ی نصیحت :
معلم شدی بچه ها رو نزن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Qazale

Wow... ببین شوک کیه :Yahoo (4): 



تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

1 عدد معلم دلسوز :Yahoo (94): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
 :Yahoo (21): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
منو یافته، دیگه موفق تر ازین؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
 :Yahoo (75): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

شاید منو :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

حساسیتش به خودش مربوطه :Yahoo (76): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
فرقی نداره بنظرم... با دخترا صمیمی تره
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

از خوبای اینجا=)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

سوسکه شیفته ش میشه :Yahoo (21): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یاد خودش :Yahoo (22): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

 :Y (677):  :Y (738):  :Y (435):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (78):  

شبیه همه اینایی ک گذاشتم هست=)

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

کمشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

کلا ک خوشم میاد ازش، همه ویژگیاش :Yahoo (76): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟  :Yahoo (21): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

کتاب ملت عشق از الیف شافاک :Yahoo (1): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :

به کمال برسه + شادی واقعی  :Yahoo (1): 

18.ی نصیحت :

ندارم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M-95

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ *معلمی*

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ *یبار گفت میرم و دیگه برنمیگردم ولی برگشت*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ *اوهوم*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ *نه*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ *@sis413* 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*شلوغی*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* 3 یا 4 نفر
*
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ *متعادل*

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟* هیچی*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ *هیچدومشون از هم نمیترسن*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*هیشکی*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (31): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*آره*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*منطقی بودن.فکر میکنم یکمی هم زود رنجن*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*خوب*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

*از اینا روز معلمی زیاد براتون میارن*

17. ی ارزو واسش :*به هرچی که میخواد تو زندگیش برسه*

18.ی نصیحت :*کوچیکتر از اونیم که بخوام نصحیت کنم*

----------


## Hellish

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

پنچر گیره قطار!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

وقتیکه دی اکتیو کردم از انجمن رفتم طلاق غیابی گرفت!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

همینکه من الان اینجام مشخص نیس؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نع خیر! 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟



منو


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟



من


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

هر کی جذبش نشه بی سلیقگی خودشو نشون داده

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

ملومه که دخترا! رگ غیرتم زد بالا یهو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

خاله سوسکه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

بهش یاد دادم وقتی سوسک دید بهش محل نده! از صد تا فوش براش بدتره

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

فقط خودش! یدونس واسه نمونس

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

خوشگلترین شکلک انجمن کدومه؟همون

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

صورتـی بشه لدفن! مرسی اَه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

همهـ ویژگی هاش خوبهـهمشو دوچ دالم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

عاشق اون چِشای شهلای آواتارشم
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

تقدیم به تو با لاوِ فـراوان*
***


17. ی ارزو واسش :

به همه آرزوهاش برسه

18.ی نصیحت :

مواظب خوجلیات باش
*

----------


## _LuNa_

1- تو چه شغلی تصورش میکنی؟

خانوم معلم دوستداشتنی خودمون :Yahoo (8): 

2-ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟!

اصلا چیزی ندیدم.



3-فکرمیکنی تو دوستیابی موفق بوده؟!

بله

4- کلا رو اعصابه؟

اصلا

5-تو سایت کیو بیشترازهمه دوست داره؟!

نمیدونم

6-به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

نمیدونم

7- اگرواردیه جمع20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه اول چندنفر جذبش میشن؟

20 نفر

8-به نظرت بیشتر بادخترا ی سایت جوره یاپسرا؟

 :Yahoo (90): دخترخانوما

9-بهش چه لقبی میدی؟

مهربان و بامعرفت( دختر پاییز مثل خودم :Yahoo (4):  )

10-شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

 :Yahoo (81): 

11-به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

بله وبیشتر

12-ازکدوم ویزگیش بدت میاد؟کدوم خوشت میاد؟

 :Y (697): فقط خوبی و محبت از ایشون دیدم

13-نظرت درباره ی اکانتش؟

عالی

14-یه هدیه:


تقدیم تموم مهربونیهای بی نظیرت



15-یه آرزو:

----------


## Delgir

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟


خانم معلم

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟


خبر ندارم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟


بدک نیست

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟


یکمی :Yahoo (94): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟


فک کنم m.a.z1997

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟


رو حقوق خانوما تا جایی که شواهد میگه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟


5نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟


فرقی نداره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)


اخمو1997  :Yahoo (76): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟


صد در صد سوسک :Yahoo (117): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟


آنجلینا جولی :Yahoo (50): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


این: :Yahoo (85): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟


نه باس بیشتر شه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟


آدم منطقی ای هست

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟


با عرض معذرت خوشم نمیاد :Yahoo (76): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :









17. ی ارزو واسش :

به آرزوهاش برسه ان شاءالله

18.ی نصیحت :
-

----------


## Lullaby

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خانم معلم مهربون :Yahoo (8): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟یادم نمیاد
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟تقریبا
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه اصلا
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟اوووم نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟5نفر...اما یه مدت که بگذره همه جذبش میشن
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خانوم 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟میترسه از سوسک
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟آن شرلی
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (9): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟آره خب
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویزگی بدی ندیدم ازشون اما خانومیشون خوبه :Yahoo (1): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟زیبا :Yahoo (1): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Y (697): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
یه عالمه آرامش+یه زندگیِ راحت و شاد در کنار تموم کساییکه دوستشون داری :Yahoo (8): 

18.ی نصیحت :
از نصیحت خوشم نمیاد

----------


## N3DA

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

خانوم معلم،از این معلمایی که بهترین خاطره ی طول تحصیلت میشن

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بی شک

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

ابدا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ 

بگم منو،زشته؟  :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

فکر کنم دروغگویی و تظاهر 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

 عین بیست نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ 

دخترا 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

شکرپنیر  :Yahoo (94): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

 این سوال انقد مسخره شده،ترجیح میدم سکوت کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یادِ مگی،تو "زنان کوچک" ^.^ (اونم خوشگل و عاقل و منطقیه)

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 
 :Yahoo (118): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

نه حقش بیشتر از ایناس  :Yahoo (94): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ویژگی بد ندیدم ازش

ویژگی خوب:خیلی دوست داشتنی و خوش برخورده،مهربونه بسیـــار،خونگرم و همدله

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

از بهترین اکانتای فروم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :









17. ی ارزو واسش :

سلامتی برای خودش و و خانواده ش+روزای شادتر و بهتر

18.ی نصیحت :

رو به جلو حرکت کن پر انرژی،تو بهترینی ولی وقتت رو برای اثباتش به بقیه هدر نده 
 :Yahoo (8): 
 

+خیلی برام عزیزی و میدونی چقد دوسِت دارم 
 :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## susba

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
             یه حسابدار شیک :Yahoo (16): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
 :Yahoo (22): سراغ ندارم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره...
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه :Yahoo (117): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نگار
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
هوم...روی اینکه عاقل و منطقی به نظر بیاد.
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
پانزده نفر به علاوه من!
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا :Yahoo (112): 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
اسب سیاه :Yahoo (117): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسکه رو نمی دونم ولی این که از سوسک نمی ترسه.
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یه لیوان بلوری بلند!
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (586): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره بابا بیشتر هم باید بهش بدن.
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
کلا ازش بدم می آید :Yahoo (20): از رنگ بنفشش خوشم می آید :Yahoo (16): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
یکم از خودت بنویس غریبه اینجا نیست :Yahoo (15): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
یه هدیه اختصاصی،اینو واسه عید پارسال درست کرده بودم :Yahoo (76): اونم با پینت!!

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ناظر یه بخشی بشی :Yahoo (76): 
18.ی نصیحت :
مگه از نصیحت خوشش می آید؟!
پس بذار بریم بالای منبر:دخترم،هیچوقت وهرگز به کسی اعتماد نکن چون ممکنه اون لیاقت اعتمادتو نداشته باشه البته ممکن هم هست داشته باشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟


در امور سیاسی !




> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟





> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟


فکر نکنم، آرومه




> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟





> 5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟





> 6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟





> 7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟





> 8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟


با هیچکی!




> 9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)


پروفسور مک کوناگل !




> 10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟






> 11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟


مراجعه به سوال 9




> 12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


 :Yahoo (65): 




> 13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟





> 14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟


شخصیت با احترامی داره، بیشتر حرف بزن!




> 15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟


نظرم مساعده




> 16. یه هدیه بهش بده :






> 17. ی ارزو واسش :


باشد که سالهای سال به ایران بوم خدمت نماید




> 18.ی نصیحت :


هرجا هستی، انسان خوبی باش

----------


## BEGIN

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

خانم معلم خوشگل و مهربون :Yahoo (8): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

چيزي نديدم


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

*
بله براي دوستي خودش پيش قدم ميشه* :Y (557): 


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

اصلا


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

ندا - نگار - فاطمه زهرا - ترنم
فك كنم ندا رو ي كوچولو بيشتر از همه دوست داره :Yahoo (8): 


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نميدونم ولي كلا قشر فرهنگي جامعه هميشه از بودجه مدارس و امكانات كم و اهميت ندادن دولت به شغلشون ناراضي اند، اميدوارم تا اونموقع كه الي معلم ميشه همه چيز براي معلم ها بهتر بشه


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

تمام 20 نفر چون خوشگل و باشخصيت و آرومه :Yahoo (8): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

دخترا 


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)


خانم معلم خوشگل و مهربون :Yahoo (8): 


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

همه دخترا از سوسك ميترسن پس الي ميترسه فرار ميكنه 
 :Y (457): 


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

نميدونم چرا ناخودآگاه ياد كامرون دياز توي فيلم بد تيچر افتادم :Yahoo (4): 




12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

 :Yahoo (118): 


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

*زودتر اميدوارم آبي بشه*  :Yahoo (8): 


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

دختر آروم و با شخصيتيه  :Yahoo (11): 


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

زيبا و دوست داشتني :Yahoo (8): 


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

مجموعه ١٤ جلدي كتاباي رولد دال بهت تقديم ميكنم، من عاشق داستاناشم  :Yahoo (8): 



17. ی ارزو واسش :

شادي و سلامتي و موفقيت براي خودش و عزيزانش 
 :Yahoo (11): 


18.ی نصیحت :

اين جمله زيبا از جان لنون 





اميدوارم بتوني به دانش آموزات ياد بدي كه شاد زندگي كنند  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Cyrus the Great

سلام اجی
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
 خانم معلم مهربون

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
 هیچی
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
 تا حدودی
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
 نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
 اونو :Yahoo (21): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
 اخلاق وکردار بقیه :Yahoo (21): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
15
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
 دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
مهربون
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 این از سوسک
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
مادر :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (21): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (1): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
 حتما
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
 ولش کن.......خیلی مهربونه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
 :Yahoo (21): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
 بازش کنین بعدا :Yahoo (21): قابل اجیمم نداره

 :Yahoo (94): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
 ایشالله خوشبخت بشی وهمیشه سلامت باشی
18.ی نصیحت :
 اجیم باید نصیحت بکنه :Yahoo (21): 
.
 همیشه شاد باشی ایشالله  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amirhossein78

> اینبار با حضور @Eli.1997
> 
>  دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید
> 
> هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> معلم مهربون !
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> ...


 @Eli.1997

----------


## amirhossein78

> اینبار با حضور @Eli.1997
> 
>  دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید
> 
> هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> معلم مهربون !
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> ...


 @Eli.1997

----------


## Karegar

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ معلمی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم ازشون

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟چون تو لیست دوستای بنده س شک نکنید

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟کلا نه : )

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟_

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟فک کنم این سوال واسه همه بستگی ب اون جمع داشته باشه بیشتر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟نمیدونم از سوسک میترسه یا نه...

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟شاید

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله...امتیازم زیاد داره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا ویژگی بد ازش ندیدم...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
این کلیپو خیلییی دوس دارم...
خاطره بازی سروش صحت با دکتر مجتبی شکوری - آپارات
17. ی ارزو واسش :همیشه کنارخونواده شون شاد و سالم باشن...و ب ایده آلاشون برسن...

18.ی نصیحت :
*

----------


## sis413

> اینبار با حضور @Eli.1997
> 
>  دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید
> 
> هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> معلم
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> ...


 :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Bano.m

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خانوم معلم مهربون :Yahoo (94): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ منکه ندیدم اصلاااا

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ یسسسسس ...همینکه با من دوسته یعنی موفقه  :Yahoo (4):  

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلااا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  خیلی وقته تو سایت  فعالیت ندارم خیلی -_-  ...ولی میدونم منو خیلی دوس داره :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ بنظرم خوشش نمیاد رو چیزای کوچیک خیلی بحث شه 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20 نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هردو..با دخترا بیشتر^_^

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) فاطی ♡_♡

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ برا این جوابی ندارم  :Yahoo (21): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش♡

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟   مهربونه ...هر چی شکلک مهربونه شبیه فاطیه ♡   

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بیشترم حقشه ...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟پی گیره و مهربونه و کلا خوبه ...حس خواهرای دقیق و پیگیرو به ادم میده...کلا همه چیشو دوس دارم♡

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ با گوشیم..سخته جابجایی ..میدونم که خوبه ^_^

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : امتیاز در وسعت وقت ♡تنها چیزی از دور امکان داره ♡

17. ی ارزو واسش : ارزو میکنم به همه ارزوهاش برسه ...همیشه حالش بهترین باشه...و هیچوقت هیچکی دلشو نشکنه ...خداکنه ادمای بامعرفت همیشه دورش باشن ♡

18.ی نصیحت :  نیازی به نصیحت نداره♡

----------


## Mehr_b

_
اینبار با حضور @Eli.1997


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ 
از اون خانووم معلم مِیربونا  +  خانوم خانه دار مجلسی


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 
 نَبِدونم راهنمایی کنین

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
 فک کنم بیشتر ما تو یابندگی الی موفق بودیم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ 
نه اصلن عشخه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
اینم نبدونم یواشکی بیا در گوش آباجت بگو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 
فک کنم مثلن رو ادب و اخلاق

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
قطعن 20تا ولی اگه جمع 20تا دانش اموز باشه نظری ندارم 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
از این به بعد زیر نظر دارمش بعدن میگم که جوابا صادقانه باشه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 
عزیز خیاره 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 
سوکس ویییییی هر دو از همدیگه ولی بیشتر سوکس از الی

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 
 اون بازیگره اسمشو نمیدونم تو فیلم مدینه ,, نمیدونم چرایه لحظه اون یادم اومد شاید چون خیلی عاقل بود


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ 
ناظم بهش میخوره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ 
جز خوبی چیزی ندیدم در کل مهربوون و خونگرم و خوش برخورده

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 
اون قبلیه ساده تر بود من دوسش داشم اینم خاصه مبارکه  


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
فایل پیوست 81581

17. ی ارزو واسش :
آرزو میکنم کنار عزیزاش زندگی آروم و شادی رو داشته باشه 
 
18.ی نصیحت :


_

----------


## _Senoritta_

> اینبار با حضور @Eli.1997
> 
>  دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید
> 
> هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خانم معلمی
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نداشته
> ...


........

----------


## LI20

> سلام الی جون
> 
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟معلم 
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمی دونم
> 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ تا حدودی
> 
> ...


اخی یادش بخیر

----------


## B_m10m_O

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ از اون جایی که شعور بالایی در برقراری ارتباط با بقیه داره، توی مشاغلی که نیاز به روابط عمومی بالا داره تصورش می کنم

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه ابدا و این خیلی عجیبه برای من  :Yahoo (4):  چون معمولا همه عالم و آدم رو اعصابمن  :Yahoo (21):  

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمی شناسم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمی دونم. 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 29 نفر (اون یه نفر هم به خاطر این که توی هر جمعی یه آدم منزوی و عجیب و غریب هست)

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) Liberal

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد خیلی ها

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Yahoo (83): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ یس

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خیلی نمی شناسمش برای همین ویژگی بدی تو ذهنم نیست ولی از عاقل و شکاک (در معنای مثبت) بودنش خوشم میاد. 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81): 

17. ی ارزو واسش : خوشبختی  :Yahoo (1): 

18.ی نصیحت : اهل نصیحت نیستم

----------


## SHINER

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
همون دبیری چون فک کنم خیلی با بچه ها خوب باشع رفتارش 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نکردع نمیدونم من ک ندیده ام

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بلع

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
ن بابا اصلا خیلی دختر ارومی هس

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم خودش بگه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
10 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو دخترا بیشتر فک کنم 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
چیزی ب ذهنم نمیاد الان بعدا شایدم ویرایشیدم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هیشکی 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (529): 


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بد ندیدم ولی فک کنم یع خوردع زیادی توو خودش باشع
خوب
مهربونه 
با اخلاقه
خوش برخوردع
کلا بچه ی ارومی هس
این روزا هم فک کنم حالش خوب نیست و دپ هس
از مجازی هم ناراحته 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نام کاربری قشنگی داره

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*کتاب جادوی فکر بزرگ با فرمت pdf را از لینک زیر دانلود نمایید.*

*دانلود فایل PDF با حجم 4 مگابایت
*

*کتاب صوتی جادوی فکر بزرگ را از لینک زیر دانلود نمایید.*

*لینک مستقیم دانلود رایگان کتاب صوتی با حجم 170 مگابایت
*


17. ی ارزو واسش :

امیدوارم همیشه سرزنده خوشحال و موفق و سربلند باشی  :Yahoo (8): 

18.ی نصیحت :

اهل نصیحت نیستم  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Uncertain

*up 
۹۰ درصد اوناییک تو این تاپیک شرکت کردن دیگ نیستن 
*

----------

